# My tiny stash of MAC! Lots of pics!



## huggablesecret (Feb 25, 2007)

MIA : MAC Smoked Eyes palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Pinch O' Peach blush and...Vanilla piggie


----------



## stickles (Feb 25, 2007)

that's not tiny at all!


----------



## huggablesecret (Feb 25, 2007)

oh yeah, and my jewel eyes palette, oh where is it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 25, 2007)

You have a great collection!  Even though you just started you managed to get a lot more from the Barbie collection than I did!!


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah!


----------



## Vedra (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for posting your not-so-tiny-collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and labeling/ telling the colors, it's what makes every post here worthwhile! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The two next to Jete could be Gleam and Paradisco; sorry I can't identify the whitish one though.


----------



## siempredescalzo (Feb 25, 2007)

Psha, that's not tiny at all. And I am jealous of your pigment collection (the full sizes that is) I need more full sizes but I just need some more of that oh so pesky money! Heh


----------



## huggablesecret (Feb 25, 2007)

aww, thanks girls, thank you Vedra! I was really wondering what they were, I should keep track of which ones I have lol. I was thinking of maybe keeping an excel sheet or something lol


----------



## eowyn797 (Feb 25, 2007)

lovely! what are the two beauty powders?


----------



## huggablesecret (Feb 26, 2007)

Pearl Blossom and Pearl Sunshine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're so pretty on too!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 27, 2007)

AAAAAAwwwwwwwwww wonderful collection. it's not tiny, and has all the essentials


----------

